

Nu programming language - albertzeyer
http://programming.nu

======
albertzeyer
On GitHub: <https://github.com/timburks/nu>

The readme there gives also a better introduction to the goals and design
decisions of the language.

Basic design:

* Lisp-like.

* Native calls are directly possible from within the language, so you can easily call C code.

* Uses the ObjC runtime.

Example of a Cocoa application:
[https://github.com/timburks/nu/blob/master/examples/RandomAp...](https://github.com/timburks/nu/blob/master/examples/RandomApp/nu/randomapp.nu)

------
beatgammit
It looks like it will never graduate to be a stand-alone language. Even
though, it looks like it could be less terrible than Objective C for some
design patterns.

~~~
albertzeyer
What do you mean by stand-alone?

------
peripetylabs
The site appears to be down. More information here:

<http://www.radtastical.com/stories/nu>

~~~
timburks
Oops. It's back now. Sorry about that, I intend to upgrade that site but have
been taking on some new things lately and haven't had much time. Also, I don't
really follow Hacker News, but a friend pointed this post to me. Feel free to
follow up with me any time on Twitter, email me at tim at radtastical dot com,
or come see me at one of the meetups that I organize.
<http://meetup.com/sviphone>

------
MaxGabriel
The site is down now, but when I checked this page a few weeks ago it hadn't
been updated in 2 years.

~~~
albertzeyer
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bcZL8j8...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bcZL8j8tYgUJ:programming.nu/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

The last update was September 2, 2011 with the release of Nu 2.0.1.

On GitHub, the last commit was 14 days ago.

~~~
MaxGabriel
Oh that's not bad at all; my mistake.

------
bleakgadfly
> The service is not available. Please try again later.

Great stuff.

